# Recreational fishermen screwed again.



## hatterasjon (Jan 14, 2021)

Just read on web site Island Breeze , Hatteras , NOAA Fisheries just released time slot rec. fishermen can fish for red snapper. Rec fishermen can only fish for red snapper the 10 th July and 11 th. Two whole days . Can only keep one fish . Commercial fishermen can fish from july 11 th through Jan. 01 2023. Roughly 5 1/2 months. Can keep like 24000 fish. Are you pissed yet ?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

That sounds about right as usual. Blame everything on the Rec fisherman and limit their time and limit while commercial rape the hell out of everything. Just like flounder and everything else.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Nothing changes until it becomes a political liability for someone. 30 years ago I could catch more fish in 2 days than I have in the last 2 1/2 weeks I’ve been here. If I didn’t love the island and surf Fishing so much I’d just quit. I pity the young people as they are never going to see what I did.


----------



## BeachLife (Nov 14, 2020)

hatterasjon said:


> Just read on web site Island Breeze , Hatteras , NOAA Fisheries just released time slot rec. fishermen can fish for red snapper. Rec fishermen can only fish for red snapper the 10 th July and 11 th. Two whole days . Can only keep one fish . Commercial fishermen can fish from july 11 th through Jan. 01 2023. Roughly 5 1/2 months. Can keep like 24000 fish. Are you pissed yet ?


Same with the flounder situation there. Recreational tax paying citizens get 1 fish per day for 1 month.

But the commercial operations can run their giant pound nets even after the recreational fishermen have been shut down.

They can take up to 100lbs per trip. Tax paying citizens get 1 fish per trip.

If you want to really get pissed. Look up what "pound nets" are. Then look up "online pound net map >yourstate" and see where they're placed and how many are currently deployed. Im surprised that any fish are even able to enter any of our major bays or other waterways with all of these giant mazes of nets (i.e. pound nets) blocking their way.


----------



## BeachLife (Nov 14, 2020)

retired said:


> Nothing changes until it becomes a political liability for someone. 30 years ago I could catch more fish in 2 days than I have in the last 2 1/2 weeks I’ve been here. If I didn’t love the island and surf Fishing so much I’d just quit. I pity the young people as they are never going to see what I did.


Its now Oct 08, 2022, and all NC fisherman are now banned from keeping any flounder. While the commercial pound net industry rages on. They'll remove tens of thousands of flounder from NC waters between now and just the end of the month. And they'll sell them for next to nothing so that the megastore monopolies can sell china packaged American flounder back to us for $5.00 per lb.

Would suck to have spent your life building a waterside business only to have globalist traitors slowly destroy you and sell you out to some foreign billionaires on the other side of the planet.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

“Then look up "online pound net map >yourstate".

I’ve tried searching these terms and varients and found nothing. Can you post a link?


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

dj1100rt said:


> “Then look up "online pound net map >yourstate".
> 
> I’ve tried searching these terms and varients and found nothing. Can you post a link?


I was using the wrong search engine. My preferred duckduckgo, yielded nothing. Google found some links but not many maps except for Maryland. I was surprised to find out that this commercial method has been heavily deployed since the 1800’s. https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0843871420974064

Years ago when I was shore fishing at Carolina Beach I met an old timer who had a strong opinion the Carolinas depleted fishing was primarily due to Chinese overfishing. He explained that they were using fishing nets that were at least 7 miles wide pulled along by several fishing ships each. And that they were skirting North Carolina’s state waters. I’m sure that’s a reason that we’ve all heard before. But it’s known now that the Chinese are doing very much the same all around the South Pacific.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Guess you fellas are screwed. Might as well commit Hari-Kiri.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like the CCA is trying to set case law precedent on how the state of NC has failed the recreational fishermen and managing the coastal resources. 





After Major Trial Court Victory for Coastal Fisheries, Appellate Court Hears State's Request for "Immunity" from Lawsuit | Coastal Conservation Association of North Carolina | CCA NC


The stated purpose of CCA is to advise and educate the public on conservation of marine resources. The objective of CCA is to conserve, promote and enhance the present and future availability of these coastal resources for the benefit and enjoyment of the general public.




ccanc.org


----------



## Mdbasser (Oct 24, 2021)

dj1100rt said:


> I was using the wrong search engine. My preferred duckduckgo, yielded nothing. Google found some links but not many maps except for Maryland. I was surprised to find out that this commercial method has been heavily deployed since the 1800’s. https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0843871420974064
> 
> Years ago when I was shore fishing at Carolina Beach I met an old timer who had a strong opinion the Carolinas depleted fishing was primarily due to Chinese overfishing. He explained that they were using fishing nets that were at least 7 miles wide pulled along by several fishing ships each. And that they were skirting North Carolina’s state waters. I’m sure that’s a reason that we’ve all heard before. But it’s known now that the Chinese are doing very much the same all around the South Pacific.


Pound nets used in.Chesapeake as long as I can remember. Used mostly for striped bass and catfish but will catch about anything. One river I frequent is about 5 to 6 miles of fishable main river. 10 years ago there was 2 pound nets on the river operated by one fisherman. Now there has to be 15 to 20, they seem to multiply each year. By how my fisherman I do not know. But as the nets increase recreational striper has declined. As well as largemouth bass. Pound nets have been.and is away of life on the Chesapeake. Research declining stock levels on the Chesapeake. Sad. One area there.are 4 nets staggered side to side for about 3/4 mile on channel edge.


----------



## BeachLife (Nov 14, 2020)

dj1100rt said:


> “Then look up "online pound net map >yourstate".
> 
> I’ve tried searching these terms and varients and found nothing. Can you post a link?


This is for Maryland. I'll see if I can find a similar map for the Carolinas. But this should give you a good idea of what our fisheries are up against. Between these and all of the other devices its amazing that we even have any fish stocks left. I guess the fact that I haven't seen a true doormat flounder in 30 years suggests that were probably already at the bottom of the barrel.

Chesapeake Bay Pound Nets (maryland.gov)


----------



## BeachLife (Nov 14, 2020)

dj1100rt said:


> I was using the wrong search engine. My preferred duckduckgo, yielded nothing. Google found some links but not many maps except for Maryland. I was surprised to find out that this commercial method has been heavily deployed since the 1800’s. https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0843871420974064
> 
> Years ago when I was shore fishing at Carolina Beach I met an old timer who had a strong opinion the Carolinas depleted fishing was primarily due to Chinese overfishing. He explained that they were using fishing nets that were at least 7 miles wide pulled along by several fishing ships each. And that they were skirting North Carolina’s state waters. I’m sure that’s a reason that we’ve all heard before. But it’s known now that the Chinese are doing very much the same all around the South Pacific.


I found one for the North Carolina but it shows where pound nets are not permitted. Which I assume means everywhere else is open season. And if you look at the MD map, you'll get a good idea of where this type of device is normally installed. This seems like a good way to allow the commercial fishing conglomerates to pick and choose which fish they want too. There should be an upper size limit on fish taken by the commercial industry. But then again that would result in them taking even more smaller fish. Id be ok with a new national law that says if you want to eat a fish then it either comes from a genuinely farmed resource, or you catch it yourself.

Interactive Map for Current Rules | NC DEQ


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Leave it to the governments to get it all wrong most of the time. The only government I trust is my .45-70 Gov't.


----------



## tull66 (Jun 13, 2010)

BeachBob, thanks for making me laugh! I needed that and I agree.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

If you would talk to the recreational fisherman the last several days you will get no argument that something has to be done. It’s dead


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea thanks to commercial over fishing and the padded pockets that makes the rules. Oh, and I have been catching nice big elusive extinct flounder. Of course I can’t keep them unlike commercial that are allowed to net all sizes.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Papa-T said:


> Yea thanks to commercial over fishing and the padded pockets that makes the rules. Oh, and I have been catching nice big elusive extinct flounder. Of course I can’t keep them unlike commercial that are allowed to net all sizes.


Yes , myself and youngest son caught some beauties at New river inlet 2 weeks ago, I don't mind putting them back but the thought of them getting netted makes me sick, ...pop.


----------

